# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Ardhmëria e gjuhës shqipe

## AsgjëSikurDielli

Kohëve të fundit janë shtuar zërat që flasin për një rishikim të Kongresit të Drejtshkrimit të mbajtur më 1972. Në këtë Kongres u vendos baza e gjuhës letrare shqipe, që do ishte dhe është gjuhë zyrtare për shtetin shqiptar dhe gjithë shqiptarët tjerë.

Mirëpo, tani pas më shumë se 30 vitesh, ka zëra që flasin për parregullsi, zëra që ankohen se gegnishtja është përjashtuar nga gjuha zyrtare, ka zëra që flasin për një Kongres të ri, e deri në zëra që flasin për dy gjuhë të ndara.

Çfarë mendoni për këtë fenomen në lidhje me gjuhën letrare shqipe, dhe si e shihni ardhmërine e saj?


Ju falemnderit.

----------


## angeldust

Dy gjuhe te ndara? Ne asnje menyre. Dmth. une nuk e di sa per shqiptaret jashte viseve te Shqiperise zyrtare (sepse jane ata qe vendosin per veten e tyre c'te kene qejf, keshtu qe mund te shprehen vete), por sa per brenda Shqiperise duhet te ekzistoje vetem nje gjuhe zyrtare e unifikuar. (Kete e them edhe pse e kam deshiren e mire qe te kemi nje gjuhe te unifikuar jo vetem si shtet, por edhe si komb, por thjesht une nuk paguaj taksa ne Kosove ta zeme).

Shqiptaret nuk jane as te paret as te fundit qe kane dialekte te ndryshme brenda gjuhes se tyre. Shume shqiptare njohin dhe italishten dhe e shofin vete se sa ndryshim ka e folura siciliane (stil "The Godfather") me italishten zyrtare qe degjojme ne TV. Siciliancja pothuaj e pakuptueshme per veshin e pastervitur dmth.. Por me pune dhe perpjekje italianet kane arritur te unifikohen si shtet. Biles as bashkimi i Italise nuk ka qene i lehte per ate pune (u be andej nga 1848 ne mos gabohem, se me pare ekzistonte si shume shtete te vogla).

Gjuha eshte nje nga elementet kryesore qe e formojne nje komb, ne mos kryesori. Cdo vendim qe do merret per te ardhmen e saj duhet mare bashkarisht, me studiues te afirmuar nga te gjitha trojet shqiptare.

Ne nje te ardhme afatgjate, shqiptareve per mendimin tim ju intereson qe ta zmadhojne faktorin shqiptar ne Ballkan, si ne siperfaqe ashtu dhe ne popullsi. Unifikimi dhe integrimi i nje gjuhe te standardizuar ne gjithe popullin eshte hapi themelor ndaj kesaj arritjeje.

----------


## angeldust

Nuk ka per te na gjetur gje e keqe nga standardizimi brenda shqiptaresh, vetem do na coje perpara. Amerika eshte e standardizuar me te nejtat brand names per produkte per shembull ne gjithe Ameriken. Keshtu dhe nje simbol, si per shembull McDonald's, i unifikon Amerikanet ndermjet tyre dhe i ben ta vecojne vetveten si AMERIKANE. E kane si stampe te tyren ose dicka e tille. 

Shihni sa perpara jane te tjeret, kurse ne akoma kemi problem standardizimin e gjuhes, qe eshte dhe elementi kryesor i nje kombi.

Tani... a eshte ne rregull gjuha standarte shqipe keshtu sic eshte? Per hir te se vertetes duhet ta pranojme qe dialektit tosk i eshte dhene pak me shume perparesi sesa dialektit geg. Nga ana tjeter kjo ka 30 vjet qe funksionon zyrtarisht si gjuhe standarte me te cilen jane edukuar dhe flasin breza me rradhe, sidomos intelektualesh kuptohet. Une jam dakord qe gjuha standarte te pasurohet, t'i shtohen fjale apo shprehi qe jane te perdorura me teper ekskluzivisht ne dialektin geg, por gramatika dhe struktura e saj eshte teper e formuar, ekzakte, e rregullt e sakte. Prandaj do te isha dakord me pasurimin e gjuhes me shprehi dhe fjale te reja, por jo deri ne ate pike sa te thuhet 'duhet me mare', 'duhet me shkue' ne vend te 'duhet mare', 'duhet shkuar'... etj. Ky do te ishte nje ndryshim teper rrenjesor per mendimin tim.

Nuk e di, a mund te ekzistojne ne gjuhen shqipe te dyja keto menyra te shprehuri njekohesisht, edhe pse shprehin te njeten gje dhe kane te njetin kuptim? 

Ju lutem te me pergjigjeni per kete pyetjen e fundit te saposhkruar nese e vini re. Faleminderit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dreri

*     *     *
Mendimi im ne kete rast do te ishte....
Te rishikohet kongresi i famshem (njeanshem) Jo per te rikthyer te drejten morale..por per te rikthyer vlerat...asgje me teper..
Nese do hidhej  poshte kongresi i drejtshkrimit..dhe te unifikohej gjuha shqipe duke marre si baze "gegerishten" perseri do jete dialekti toske" i cenuar
Eshte thene..shume here se dialekti gege ka pasuri te medha gjuhesore...pra duhet rishikuar dhe shtuar per ti dhene vlere gjuhes sone..te perbashket.
Nese dikur ne hartim do perdorja nje fjale ne gege" mesuesi do me vinte shenje me laps te kuq..do me zbriste nje note.  Mbase mbase ajo fjale qe kam shkruajtur une ishte shume me drejt.shume me shqip..se sa ajo qe duhej  te perdorja..Pra mendoj qe duhet pastruar.dhe pasuruar..
ne gjuhen e unjifikuar ka fjale qe  jane padiskutimisht te pastra shqipe...qe nuk jane perdorur ose nuk jane lejuar..ose ka fjale qe jane krejt te huaja..dhe jane ne gjuhen shqipe....gjoja te paster letrare zyrtare...
Leksikologu i shquar Gjon Shllaku ne nje prononcim para shume vitesh argumentoi me shembuj te mirat dhe te metat e te dy dialekteve...ai citoi se cila fjale eshte vene gabim.dhe cila eshte hequr po ashtu gabim...
Une mbaj mend disa shembuj..Psh...ai tha
Sy-syni,,dhe jo syri....pasi.....synoj..synim..synuar..dhe nuk perdoret syroj.as syrim..atj
Gju-gjuni.....pasi gjunjezim..gjunjezohem..gjunjezuar...etj
e jo gjuri...pasi nuk percillet gjurezim...............
Koke =toske
Krye=gege
kemi --kryetar..kryesim...kryesi....pra qe rrjellin dirket nga fjala "krye"
Gjithashtu ai citonte edhe fjalet gege  qe nuk qendrojne morfologjise se te folurit..psh
Baj=Bej
ne gege........Bana (bera)  e bame..(e bere)
ne kete rast lihet  vend per dy kuptime...E bame= e bere e kryer...Apo e beme ..e kryem...etj etj
keshtu qe une mendoj pa nje dnryshim rrenjesor..duhet  korigjuar gjerat e vogla..pasi ne te vertete..nuk ka asgje te madhe qe i ndan dy dialektet..deh gjuhen  lertrare.vetem gjera te vogla..
                                       Ra zilja. (mbaroi ora e gjuhes  lol)

----------


## shigjeta

Mbeshtes mendimet me lart. Ndoshta eshte bere anesim ne zgjedhjen e dialektit si gjuhe zyrtare. Por dihet qe rruge te mesme nuk ka, gjithmone nje dialekt do te jete me dominues per nje arsye apo nje tjeter, duke u bere gjuhe zyrtare. Kete eksperience e kane edhe shtete te tjera te Europes dhe te botes. Nderkohe dialekti i veriut, qe nuk eshte vleresuar sa duhet gjithe keto kohe, ka shume per t'i ofruar gjuhes letrare shqipe. Mendoj qe zgjidhja me e mire do te ishte, jo nje ndryshim radikal i gjuhes, por nje pasurim i saj me dialektin geg. Kete gje shume mire mund ta bejne gjuhtaret, shkrimtaret, perkthyesit...etj Ne kete menyre shtrirja dhe futja e saj eshte me graduale dhe me e natyrshme. Keshtu psh nga cfare kam lexuar ne forum, nje anetar i forumit (DD) ne perkthimet e tij, megjithese shkruan ne gjuhen zyrtare, shume here perdor fjale te dialektit geg, qe i sherbejne me mire per te dhene kuptimin. Nje shembull i tille mund te behet me gjere dhe ne baza me te studiuara. Ne kete menyre do te kemi nje gjuhe me te pasur dhe do te shprehe me mire larmin e dialekteve ekzistuese.

----------


## Orku

Ceshtja e dialektit zyrtar eshte nje problem qe nuk mund te zgjidhet duke vene kufirin tek thana, jovetem se kjo do te sillte dyzimin e kultures se te njejtit komb por dhe per faktin qe ky problem prek gati gjysmen e popullsise brenda kufijve shteterore.

Sot gati gjysma e shqiptareve brenda Shqiperise dhe pjesa me e madhe e kombit nuk i eshte pershtatur dialektit zyrtar. Sot pjesa me e madhe e shqiptareve flasin nje dialekt i cili nuk shkruhet dhe nuk perpunohet si pasoje e mungeses se aksesit ne libra, media dhe institucione.

Po risjell nje shembull qe e kam thene edhe me pare. Ne universitet kam njohur plot studente nga veriu qe kishin rezultate te shkelqyera ne fakultetet e tyre dhe pavaresisht nga kjo ata nuk ishin ne gjendje te flisnin ne dialekt letrar. Atehere nese nje intelektual qe vjen nga veriu nuk eshte ne gjendje te pervetesoje kete dialekt, imagjinohet lehte afrimiteti qe kane me te shtresat e tjera te atyre zonave.

Aresyeja perse ne Kosove dhe me vone edhe ne Maqedoni jane shtuar zerat qe kerkojne zyrtarizimin e nje dialekti tjeter nuk lidhet me asgje pervecse paaftesise se dialektit ekzistues per t'iu pershtatur tipareve te tyre gjuhesore.

Une nuk jam gjuhetar qe te them se cili dialekt eshte me i kompletuar por konstatoj se dialekti ekzistues eshte jofunksional per me shume se gjysmen e kombit.

Mundesite jane dy:

Ose te bejme nje vesh shurdh dhe nje sy qorr dhe te behemi deshmitare te nje muri ndares qe do te ngrihet mes nesh (gjuha) ose te bejme c'eshte e mundur per te gjetur nje zgjidhje e cila do te ishte me afer realitetit mbarekombetar.

Sigurisht qe opsioni i dyte nuk mund te zbatohet nese fillojme te paragjykojme zgjidhje qe do te alternonin ndjeshem variantin ekzistues te dialektit zyrtar.

Gjuha i sherben identitetit kombetar dhe komunikimit ndaj ne perzgjedhjen e nje dialekti tabu nuk duhet te jete forma e tij ekzistuese por shtrirja e tij gjeografike e cila edhe nese ne mbyllim syte do ta konsumoje njelloj efektin e saj.

----------


## Therepel

> *Te gjithe ata qe ofendojne shqiptaret e trevave te ndryshme shqiptare, duke i fryre keshtu percarjes kombetare, jane persona te padeshiruar ne forumin shqiptar.
> 
> Jeni zyrtarisht i perjashtuar nga forumi shqiptar.*

----------


## angeldust

Une sipas kritereve te tua qenkam fanatike e paditur o Andrra e Jetes, vetem sepse e shoh standardizimin si te nevojshem? E nga ana tjeter ti s'na shprehe asnje opinion tendin te perkufizuar, por dukesh sikur je kunder standardizimit, e per rrjedhoje edhe kjo te ben ty fanatik.

Plus une s'shkruajta gjekundi per Luften Civile apo se si eshte standardizuar Amerika por thjesht mora shembull standardizimin e tyre ekonomik me emra te tipit McDonald, Henry Ford, General Motors, etj. 

Ti ne vend qe te paragjykosh opinionet dhe mendimet e lira te te tjereve, vraje pak mendjen qe te arrish ne konkluzione te tuat e te dukesh edhe i ditur ashtu sic po thua. Nese s'me ke mare vesh une ja po ta perseris dhe njehere qe jam per modifikim dhe permiresim te gjuhes letrare te tanishme, por jo per nje ndryshim rrenjesor te saj

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

E para mos kerceni perpjete sikur iu ka pickuar kush!?"Te gjithe jane te paditur vetem ne fusha te ndryshme!"-thote proverbi.Siç e sheh PhD ne matematike ajo gjuha e Zvicres u quajterka "heute Deutch" dhe jo "zviceriance" dhe me vjen mire qe e gjete,kjo do te thote se paske shfletuar libra per te sqaruar vetveten dhe pergjigjia e paska bere punen e vet!Urime!10 vjet nuk mjaftojne per te njohur gjuhesine as nje jete nuk mjafton nese do te shprehesh sakte ne tema te tilla!Angeldust,mos e merr merr personalisht pergjigjien,ajo qe thate per Ameriken nuk ka lidhje me temen ne fjale,ajo qe bashkon amerikanet si puna e Mcdonalds nuk ehste argument!Faleminderit gjithsesi...

----------


## Zarathustra.

Italia aplikoi standartin qe ishte dialekti i perdorur nga Dante Aligeri, pa pyetur shume per dhjetra dialekte qe kishte ne itali. Pse mos bejme edhe ne te njejten gje dhe te aplikojme standartin e te shkruajtures se Kadarese?! A nuk eshte ai shkrimtari me i madh dhe levruesi me i spikatur i gjuhes shqipe deri me sot??
 E nqs kjo duket shume e papranueshme, le te aplikojme variantin e shqipes me te cilen filloi dhe u dominua levizja me e madhe kulturore kombetare, Rilindja Kombetare, apo ate qe dominoi letersine shqiptare qe prej 200 vjetesh qe ne kemi shpalosur nje ndergjegje kombetare. Ne fund te fundit gjuha zyrtare eshte shtylle baze e "institucionit" komb dhe shtet. Si e tille referencat me te mira per aplikimin e saj behen tek nje levizje kombetare, sic ishte Rilindja, qe filloi u udhehoq dhe u dominua nga Toskerishtja.

Kjo histori qe po postoj tani eshte shkurt ajo e frengjishtes standarte. Shikoni se si eshte sjelle ai standart gjate historise. Besoj se e njejta gje do ndodhi edhe me standartin e gjuhes shqipe.

"Under the reign of Louis XIII (1610-1643), the powerful cardinal Richelieu created the French Academy in 1635, which was charged with making a dictionary and codifying French grammar. At that time, French was still an official language, primarily courtesan, aristocratic and middle-class, literary and academic. It was perhaps spoken by less than one million French people out of a total population of about 20 million. With the image of the king, the language became one of distinction and consolidation.

Period Of Change

During the 18th century capitalism began to spread with the development of trade, the beginning of industrialization, a passion for sciences, the discovery of new techniques, inventions of all kinds, the improvement of medicine and the adoption of a better diet. At the same time, scientific, technical and political newspapers developed which multiplied quickly and were diffused into the provinces, feeding the public's thirst for reading. However it was still estimated that at that time less than three million French people could speak the language. Only the provinces of Ile-de-France, Champagne, Beauce, Maine, Anjou, Touraine and Berry were using a standard French. On the other hand, the majority of the common people who lived in Normandy, Lorraine, Poitou and Burgundy were speaking a patois. The inhabitants of these provinces practised a kind of bilingualism. They spoke between them their patois, but understood French. As a result of centralization, communications were facilitated and it supported the mixing of the populations and ideas. The language profited from this facility. The merchants and traders travelled easily from one city to another, which brought their local speech closer to French. 

Revolution 

The movement of patriotism during the Revolution extended to the field of language. For the first time, one associated the language with the nation. However, the idea of an indivisible Republic whose slogan was fraternité, liberté et égalité could not be reconciled with the linguistic disparate divisions of the old provinces. In 1794, the abbot Henri-Baptiste Gregoire published a report about the need and the means of destroying the patois and of universalizing the use of the French language. He denounced the linguistic situation of a republican France with thirty different patois. Consequently, it became necessary to impose French by rigorous decrees through all of France. Talleyrand, one of the great political men of the time, proposed that there needed to be a primary school in each municipality. As a draconian measure, resulting from the decree of Thermidor (July 20, 1794), a terreur linguistic was sanctioned. As from that moment, the local patois were pursued. Anyone not speaking the decreed French would be considered a traitor to France. However, the reign of terror ended shortly after.

So, as a result of the revolutionary measures, the language formed from then on an integral part of the concept of a modern nation. The revolution finally brought about the codification of the French language. There have been other changes to the French language since then, but these have mainly impacted the lexicon."


Ky eshte zhvillimi organik i nje standarti gjuhesor. Duket fare qarte se sa pak rendesi ka mendimi i masave apo i shumices ne nje standart kombetar. Ja si jane sakrifikuar dialektet edhe ne kombet me moderne per te preservuar kombin.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Leshator, Italianet nuk ishin komb modern ne kohe te Dante Aligierit, madje shumica shkruanin ne latinisht dhe nuk ishin as shtet e komb i unfikuar, por shtete/principata te vogla te pavarura.

Nuk e di se ku shkon tash argumenti yt per standardin, por gjuha shqipe ka karakteristika te tjera, dhe nuk ben te krahasohet me X dialektet e Italise. Dante Aligieri shumicen e veprave te tij i shkroi ne latinisht, sepse ai besonte se "vetem latinishtja mund ta perconte ndienjen e vertete te poetit."

Cdo komb, deshiron dhe aspiron pasurimin e gjuhes se vet me shprehje dhe fjale te reja. Ne ato i kemi, por nxenesit shqiptare nuk guxojne ti mesojne neper shkolla. Pse mos ti mesojne? Pse mos te jete nje tosk ne gjendje ta kuptoj me lehtesi Lahuten e Malcis, e nje geg Lazgush Poradecin?

Pse mos ta kuptoj nje shqiptar nga Prizreni, nje tjeter nga Elbasani, e nje nga Tetova, nje tjeter nga Ulqini?

Meqenese shumica e shqiptareve done dhe bashkim, se pari ta bejme gjuhen: kete mjet komunikimi, me te lehte per njeri-tjetrin qe te mund te kuptohemi. Zbrazetia e nder-kuptimit kombetar ka qene edhe shkaktare stereotipesh dhe merish qe nje krahine mban ndaj tjetres etj.

Nje rishikim i standardit, dhe pasurim i tij me shprehje gege dhe me fjale gege, une mendoj se eshte mese i domosdoshem. T'mos i bejme femijte tane, te huaj gjuhes se tyre.

----------


## dido

Me siguri keta njerez qe japin keto mendime jane klane qe duan te percajne Shqiperine. Per mendimin tim Shqiptaren duhet te jene krenar qe kane gjuhen dhe zakonet e tyre. Te pakten ne kemi gjuhen tone nuk e kemi marre hua nga nje vend tjeter. Tregon se kemi kulturen tone dhe duhet te jemi krenar per kete (kemi dicka qe vende te medha si USA, Mexico dhe gjithe vendeve latine i mungon).
Do te ishte nje gabim shume i madh nqs parlamenti do te vendoste per dy gjuhe shqipe dhe nqs kjo e fundit do te vendoset do te jete nje hap per nje ndryshim per keq per Shqiperine.

Dido
CHicago USA

----------


## Orku

Dido ajo qe disa nuk e kuptojne ose bejne sikur nuk e kuptojne eshte se sot pjesa me e madhe e komnbit flet nje dialekt tjeter nga ai qe quhet dialekt zyrtar, pra de facto ndarja ekziston .... ligjerimi i saj eshte ceshtje kohe. Pikerisht per te mos ardhur aty ku nuk duam te shkojme eshte mire qe te gjehet me qiri nje zgjidhje e pranueshme per te gjitha palet. Nese kjo nuk arrihet atehere nuk do te jete e larget dita kur Kosova te kete dialekt zyrtar te ndryshem me tonin dhe ne Shqiperi te njihen dy dialekte zyrtare duke i lene te lire njerezit te perdorin ate qe u pelqen.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Me dhunë nuk mbrohet gjuha*

*Migjen Kelmendi*

Nuk isha këndej dhe me vonesë e lexova nji artikull të nji gazetareje amatore se si po e (dez)informonte opinionin kosovar në gazetën Zëri, përmes artikullit Përdhunuesit e gjuhës do të ndëshkohen me ligj. Jo se nuk isha i informuem për iniciativën, sepse miqtë e mi në Tiranë me kishin marrë në telefon menjihere dhe më kishin tregue për nji iniciativë të nji dore pleqsh komunistë, të cilët kanë pësue nji teptisje iracionale atavizmash enverian, dhe në vend se me u ballafaque me fuqinë e argumentit kundër tanë atyne që e kontestojnë Standardin e vitit 1972, kërkojnë me u kapë për alltia pushtetare. 

Dikush duket se edhe i gëzohet kësaj dhune, ose ma mirë me thanë dëshire për me i dhunue tanë ata që mendojnë dhe e kuptojnë e perceptojnë ndryshe ate që ndër ne asht ba zakon me u quejt Gjuhë Shqipe, në vend se Standard i Shqipes. 

Dhe, keqkuptimi i parë mbrenda kulturës sonë lind nga keqkuptimi i kësaj fjale  Gjuha Shqipe.

Çka queni ju Gjuhë Shqipe?

Ose ndoshta këte pyetje duhet me ja adresue tanë kulturës shqiptare, e cila në vend se me u mundue me e demokratizue dhe me e ba publike këte pyetje dhe çashtje përmes debateve dhe nji diskutimi publik, don me iu bind inciativave të dofarë pleqve të rrokatun që në mungesë argumentesh, mendojnë se me kamxhi e me allti munden me i zgjidhë problemet në gjuhë.

Po le ti kthehemi pyetjes: Çka queni ju Gjuhë Shqipe?

Nëse Gjuhë Shqipe ju queni Standardin e vitit 1972 (sic!), mendoj se bani nji nga gabimet ma të mëdha që nji kulturë mundet me ia ba vetvetes, e nji gjuhëtar mundet me ia ba kredos së vet profesionale.

Nëse me ligj ju mendoni se mundeni me e heshtue e me e nemit Gjuhën Amtare të katër milionë shqiptarëve tjerë, të cilët rastësisht shqipen e kanë të nji tingëllime e shqiptimi tjetër, mendoj se jeni tue e ba nji nga dhunimet ma të mëdha që dikush mundet me ia ba këtyne njerëzve. Sepse, gjuha jemi na vetë. Ua ndalove atyne, neve, Gjuhën Amtare me ligj, ju automatikisht ua dhunoni nji nga të drejtata themelore njerëzore të tyne.

Por, nuk po due me u zgjatë, sepse iniciativa si e tillë duket joserioze dhe natyrisht se JAVA ka me e informue këte opinion thellësisht dhe thelbësisht për çkado që mundet me u shfaqë nga kjo iniciativë.

Por, argument ma të fuqishëm se sa të paargumentuem e fragjilë janë në mbrojtjen e Standardit të vitit 1972 jo vetëm këta pleq të rrokatun, por edhe tanë tjerët që me heshtje i kontribuojnë kësaj, flet bash kjo iniciativë, e cila nuk ngritë argumente për mbrojtje por  dhunë.

Po sa për dhunë, më duhet me ua kujtue, jo vetëm këtyne pleqve andej, por edhe të gjithë tjerëve që mendojnë se dhuna asht zgjidhja e kësaj çashtje, se Enveri ka vdekë, se ky nuk asht viti 1972, dhe se çfarëdo iniciative nuk ka me mbetë pa u ba shoshë nga pyetjet dhe argumentet e kundërta të nji opinioni qytetarësh.

Çfarëdo iniciative e cila kishte me qenë ligjore në esencë, mundet me u kuptue vetëm mbasi së pari të ishte deblokue dhe detabuizue Standardi i vitit 1972, të kishte pasue nji debat i gjanë me participimin e tanë njerëzve tinteresuem (jo vetëm gjuhëtarësh), dhe vetëm mbasi tishin ballafaque argumentet pro dhe contra në nji diskutim transparent publik. Dhe, mbas tanë kësaj, kur nga ai debat tishin emanue vendimet dhe tishte ekstraktue nji si projektligj (i cili po ashtu kishte me ju nënshtrue nji debati të gjanë) në mbrotje të asaj që kishim me e quejt jo Gjuha Shqipe, po Standardi i Gjuhës Shqipe, atëhere mundeni me thanë se kjo asht iniciativë demokratike në shërbim të përgjithshëm. 

Kështu si u prezentue, kjo sasht tjetër pos vagabondizëm i pleqve të rrokatun kaplue atavizmash enverian.

E ky standard i vitit 1972 ska shpëtim, veç vonim. Edhe nji argument shtesë jemi për këte asht  dhuna e kërkueme për me e mbrojtë standardin e vitit 1972!

----------


## Bali Qorraj

Therepel i dashur !
Është e vërtetë se gjermanët e Zvicres flasin gjermanishtën me një dialekt tjetër,por jo edhe të shkruarit.Pra gjuha gjermane është e standardizuar për të gjithë gjermanët në botë,sikurse edhe gjuha spanjolle që është në të shkruar e unisuar si në Spanjë,ashtu dhe në shumicën dërmuese të shteteve të Amerikës latine dhe Amerikës së mesme megjithëse janë kombe të ndryshme,pra jospanjollë.Kështu qëndron puna edhe me gjuhën portugeze në Portugali dhe në Brazil.Pra, çdo komb i civilizuar e ka një gjuhë dhe atë të unisuar letrare.Edhe ne shqiptarët gjithsesi.Unë jam nga rrethi i Pejës dhe kurrën e kurrës nuk e quaj veten kosovar por shqiptar.Unë nuk di të shkruaj shqip  dialekçe por vetëm gjuhën e ëmbël letrare apo të unisuar (të përbashkët),ose si po e përdorin kohëve të fundit-standarde.Gjithashtu mundohem të flas letrarçën deri në maksimum dhe jam shumë i ashpër në familje,në rrethin ku jetoj apo gjetkë kur dëgjoj lokalizma e dialektizma të ndryshëm.Unë brez pas brezi do lë porosinë të mos luhet me gjuhën e shenjtë letrare dhe të mos bëhen dallime krahinore e fetare.Fatkeqësisht shqiptarët një grusht popull është ndarë e katandisur politikisht.Na ndodhi kjo tragjedi,të mos na ndodhin të tjerat më të kobshme.Njerëzit e zotë punojnë sot për një Shqipëri unike,kurse ti që po e identifikuake vetën për tosk,e ai tjetri për gegë;turp të keni që jepni kësi mendimesh të mjera e të rrezikshme për kombin tonë.Me nderime :bleta: aliu.

----------


## Zarathustra.

Gjuha zyrtare ne shqiperi pati ne fakt ndikimet me minimale te mundshme nga pushteti i atehershem krahasuar me dhjetera gjuhe, standartet e te cilave jane vendosur nga mbreter apo despote mesjetare, 10 here me autoritative se Hoxha. 

Fakti qe Hoxha priti pothuajse 30 vjet per te organizuar nje kuvend mbarkombetar per vendosjen e ketij standarti, tregon se ai nuk ishte aspak arrogant per kete ceshtje dhe se nuk ishte ne ngut per te dominuar kete pike te kultures shqiptare. 

Se dyti ky standart nuk ishte aspak artificial, sic pretendojne kundershtaret e tij, por u vendos mbas ndoshta ndermarjeve me serioze te gjuhetareve shqiptare ne kete fushe. Ky standart ishte fryt i dhjetra e qindra studimeve teper thelbesore dhe serioze te gjuhes shqipe, nga autoritetet dhe studiuesit me te medhenj te saj, Cabej, Demiraj, etj etj; pas themelimit te instituteve, akademise dhe katedrave te tera qe u moren me studimin e saj, si dhe afrimit dhe pjesmarrjes se gjuhetareve nga te gjitha trevat shqiptare.

Deri me sot studime dhe angazhime me serioze e me rezultative se ne ate kohe, ne fushen e gjuhes nuk ka dhe nuk ka pasur. 

Sigurisht qe Hoxha padyshim ka kerkuar orientimin e gjuhes drejt nje forme qe i sherbente pushtetit te tij, por kjo ishte brenda tolerances se pranueshme, dhe nuk eshte aspak ndryshe dhe me arrogante si fenomen se sa psh e folura gegerisht te ish-presidentit shqiptar Sali Berisha, dialekti i te cilit fare mire mund te interpretohet si nje shpalosje dhe imponim e "supremacise" se pushtetit te djathte apo geg. Ne thelb ndikimi i Hoxhes dje ne vendosjen e standartit nuk eshte aspak me i fuqishem se ndikimi anti-Hoxhe sot ne kerkesen per rishikimin e ketij standarti. Te pakten Hoxha ne ate kohe shprehej "gjuha e sotme letrare shqipe nuk është toskërishtja e ngritur drejtpërsëdrejti në gjuhë kombëtare, por është ndërtuar mbi bazën e elementit të përbashkët të shqipes, duke thithur njëkohësisht në përpjesëtime të ndryshme, edhe elemente të veçanta të rëndësishme nga struktura fonetike, gramatikore e leksikore të të dy dialekteve". Besoj se rryma anti-standart sot ne shqiperi eshte shume here me revanshiste dhe e papergjegjshme se ndikimi i Hoxhes mbi kete ngjarje 30 vjet me pare

Duket pra se rishikimi i standartit nuk vjen nga mungesa e vlerave qe standarti paraqet, por nga pasionet krahinoro zakonoro-politike te disa gegeve te djathte, e mbi te gjitha te atyre katolike. Duket sikur standarti duhet rishikuar pra per inat te Enverit dhe jo se ai ka te meta ne strukturen e tij. 
Eshte injorante te pretendosh se standarti duhet rishikuar se ate nuk e flet shumica e popullsise. Asnje standart gjuhesor ne fillimet e tij nuk e ka folur shumica e popullsise. Standarti shfaqet si gjuha e aristokracise, te intelektualeve apo shtreses me te kulturuar te shoqerise, dhe qellimi i cdo populli qe evoluon eshte te eci perpara, pra te perqafoje mendimin dhe vlerat e elites se tij. Keshtu qe nuk eshte standarti qe duhet te shkoje tek masat por masat duhet te shkojne tek standarti.

Aligeri dhe Luigji ka jetuar shekuj me pare, ashtu sic fenomenet komb dhe shtet formuese keto dy kombe i kane perjetuar shekuj me pare. Jo vetem ne Europe por ne cdo vend te botes (pervecse ne Angole apo Amazone) gjuha ka te njejten histori.

Gjuha e unisuar eshte nje nga elemntet baze te shtet dhe komb-formimit.( Ne kete kontekst themelimi i standartit ne 72 ishte mbyllja e ciklit komb dhe shtet formues qe Hoxha ndermori mbas hipjes ne pushtet.) 
Keto shtete dhe kombe moderne nuk u formuan aspak nga masat e gjera por pikerisht nga shtresa aristokrate qe e pa si absolute themelimin e gjuhes se perbashket. Dhe megjithese mbas 1800 (Revolucionit Francez) ishte koha e revolucioneve e rivleresimeve dhe e liberalizimit te shoqerive, gjuha standarte vazhdoi te aplikohej si me pare, pra te imponohej (diku edhe me dhune) pa marre parasysh racionalitetin demokratiko-anarshist te kundershtareve te standartit. PSe?

Sepse elementi komb dhe shtet formues qe sjell themelimi i standartit eshte shume here me i nevojshem se sa "the cheap rights of a regional anachronic mentality".

Nqs ne te gjithe vazhdojme me kete mentalitet dhe kundershtojme standartet kombetare, ne emer te fisit apo krahines, ne shume shpejt do humbim kuptimin si komb dhe shtet mire-funksional. Ne do vertetojme tezen e vjeter te armiqve te shqiperise qe thote se "shqiptaret nuk dine te bashkjetojne dhe te vetqeverisen", dmth shqiptaret jane popull BARBAR. Dhe mos-nenshtrimi ne rregulla dhe ligje te perbashketa e verteton kete me se miri. Ne fund te fundit, ai qe nuk ka nevoje per komb apo shtet (dmth per standarte) eshte ose Zot ose egersire (barbar). E veshtire te besoj se ne jemi zoter, por le te vertetojme se nuk jemi BARBARE.

----------


## iliria e para

do ti them edhe une 2-3 fjale, se edhe pse kurr nuk kam mesuar shqipen ne shkolle jam munduar ta mesoj me metoda tjera edeh larg vendlindjes. Secili nga ju qe jeton ne ndonje shtet tjeter te botes e veren se ka me shume dallime ne dialekte te tyre se sa ne kete toske-gege. Ja filloni nga Italia e ne veri gjer ne Skandinavi. jane aq dallime sa tsta merr mendja, por kurrnjeri nuk proteston se nuk mund cdo dialekt te behet gjuhe zyrtare. Nje gjerman i Hamburgut me nje te Frankfurtit kan me shume dallime  se sa nje Vlonjat me nje Shkodran. Ateher ka edhe dallime edhe ne Veri, "kosovarçja" me "shkodrancen" eka edhe Gjirokastra me Fierin etj etj. Mos duam qe secila zone te kete "Gjuhen zyrtare" te vet?

----------


## Orku

> _Postuar më parë nga Leshator_ 
> Fakti qe Hoxha priti pothuajse 30 vjet per te organizuar nje kuvend mbarkombetar per vendosjen e ketij standarti, tregon se ai nuk ishte aspak arrogant per kete ceshtje dhe se nuk ishte ne ngut per te dominuar kete pike te kultures shqiptare.


Gjuha nuk eshte si njeriu te cilit mund t'ia marresh jeten brenda nje momenti. Diktatori nuk mund ta trajtonte gjuhen sic trajtoi kundershtaret e tij politike apo intelektualet. Ne momentin kur komunistet u instaluan ne pushtet gjuhe e administrates qe nga momenti i themelimit te shtetit shqiptar kishte qene nje forme e dialektit geg .... ndaj dhe zevendesimi i saj me dialektin ekzistues nuk mund te behej brenda javes. Aq me pak mund ta benin ate cobenet pasi ekzekutuan apo burgosen ajken e elites intelektuale. Praktikisht zevendesimi i saj ishte i menjehershem sepse fshtare te pashkolluar nuk kishin sesi te respektonin gramatiken e korrespondences institucionale, por zyrtarizmi, unifikimi si dhe percjellja e saj tek brezat pasardhes nuk ishte dicka qe mund te behej ne lakun e litarit apo ne dhomat e tortures .... ajo kerkonte mungesen thelbesore te klases ne pushtet .... kulturen.

Per t'ia arritur kesaj (zyrtarizmimin e veprimit) duheshin studiues dhe levrues te gjuhes, elemente qe nuk mund te prodhohen brenda dites. Ne vetvete nje pune e tille qe fillon gjithcka nga zero kerkon natyrshem disa dekada por e theksoj se po flasim gjithmone per prefeksionimin e nje praktike qe nuk priti kongresin e 72 per t'iu imponuar institucioneve te shtetit, medias dhe aresimit por u instalua ashtu si pushteti me tyten e pushkes. 





> _Postuar më parë nga Leshator_ 
> Se dyti ky standart nuk ishte aspak artificial, sic pretendojne kundershtaret e tij, por u vendos mbas ndoshta ndermarjeve me serioze te gjuhetareve shqiptare ne kete fushe. Ky standart ishte fryt i dhjetra e qindra studimeve teper thelbesore dhe serioze te gjuhes shqipe, nga autoritetet dhe studiuesit me te medhenj te saj, Cabej, Demiraj, etj etj; pas themelimit te instituteve, akademise dhe katedrave te tera qe u moren me studimin e saj, si dhe afrimit dhe pjesmarrjes se gjuhetareve nga te gjitha trevat shqiptare.


Askush nuk ve ne dyshim kontributin e Cabeit ne levrimin gjuhesor dhe indirekt  ne identitetin kombetar por do te ishte qesharake te mendohej se studiuesi ne fjale ishte i lire te bente zgjedhjen qe atij i dukej me e drejte sikunderse do te ishte po aq naive te mendohej se do te mund te tolerohej apo merrej ne konsiderate nje debat real qe do te kerkonte nje dialekt te ndryshem nga ai i atyre qe mbanin pushtetin.

Pra ne rastin me te mire (ne lidhje me perzgjedhjen) Cabej i ngjan nje kengetari ne nje festival qe kengen qe kendon nuk e ka zgjedhur vete por ia kane imponuar dhe ai sadoqe mund te derdhe gjithe talentin e tij tek ajo kenge nuk mund te quhet fitues i merituar, sepse konkurenca ka qene formale.

Pjesemarresit nga trevat e tjera shqiptare ishin atje per te ngritur doren ne miratim te projektit qe u paraqit ... ata do te ishin atje ne funksionin e tyre perfaqesues nese ekipet e ngritura nga shteti per te ofruar alternativat do te ishin disa dhe jovetem nje.

Eshte krejt llogjike qe nuk ka pasur studime me serioze qe prej asaj kohe pasi gegerishtja nuk mund te levrohej, studiohej apo zhvillohej ne kushtet e nje mohimi (sic ishte rasti i Shqiperise) apo te nje pushtimi sic ishte rasti i Kosoves dhe viseve te tjera shqiptare nen pushtim. Si mund te studiohej ajo gjuhe kur ne Shqiperi ajo ishte molle e ndaluar neper shkolla ndersa ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni perdorej vetem ne aresimin e ulet.  





> _Postuar më parë nga Leshator_ 
> Sigurisht qe Hoxha padyshim ka kerkuar orientimin e gjuhes drejt nje forme qe i sherbente pushtetit te tij, por kjo ishte brenda tolerances se pranueshme, dhe nuk eshte aspak ndryshe dhe me arrogante si fenomen se sa psh e folura gegerisht te ish-presidentit shqiptar Sali Berisha, dialekti i te cilit fare mire mund te interpretohet si nje shpalosje dhe imponim e "supremacise" se pushtetit te djathte apo geg.



Dmth ai qe flet gjuhen e nenes se tij , ate qe ka folur gjithe jeten dhe ai qe kete gjuhe ua imponon te tjereve duke shkelmuar traditen dhe kulturen e tyre shekullore rrjedhimisht duke e denuar ate me vdekje .... qenkan njelloj ?

Me tej akoma nje shqiptar qe flet shqipen e shumices, jo si zgjedhje por si fakt, perbeka nje imponim per nje shqiptar tjeter qe nuk flet ate dialekt ?

Vetem nje njeri i verbuar nga komplekset mund te arrije ne te tilla konkluzione!  Urrejtja e tyre buron jovetem nga impotenca dhe perversiteti por para se gjithash nga mungesa e drejtesise per krimet dhe padrejtesite historike qe kjo shtrese anti-shqiptaresh ka perfaqesuar dhe trasheguar.

Jam i bindur se lehjet e tyre vetem sa e zbukurojne nevojen dhe perpjekjen per te riparuar keto padrejtesi.

Ndryshimi i dialektit zyrtar me nje forme tjeter me te pranueshme nga te gjithe nuk vjen si deshire per t'i hequr dekoraten dikujt dhe per t'ia vene ate dikujt tjeter. Perkundrazi aresyeja eshte mbi te gjitha praktike. Jemi perballe nje realiteti ku shumica e shqiptareve e konsiderojne dialektin aktual te papershtashem fonetikisht me dialektin e tyre. Fatmiresisht per shumicen dhe fatkeqesisht per ca inerte nostalgjikesh sot nuk jemi me ne diktature ndaj nese problemit nuk i jepet nje zgjidhje e zgjuar ... ai do te marre zgjidhje vetvetiu !

Alternimi i dialektit ekzistues nuk eshte deshire sic mundohen ta komentojne disa .... ajo eshte nje nevoje qe vjen si pasoje e nje vendimi te pamatur te bazuar jo mbi traditen por mbi dhunen, jo mbi shkencen por mbi politiken, jo mbi kombin por mbi klanet. Nese nuk do te ishte keshtu, problemet nuk do te ekzistonin.

Eshte momenti qe te te gjithe ata qe e duan Shqiperine me Kosoven dhe Camerine te kuptoje se e ardhmja e kombit nuk duhet te ngelet peng i ndjesive emocionale qe burojne nga nostalgjia dhe injoranca.

----------


## Zarathustra.

Pohimi qe Hoxha gjoja i paska marre frymen artit dhe kulturs shqiptare ne ate kohe eshte nje edicion tjeter i emisionit te pallavrave qe shtresa e hicit dhe e kotit propagandon ne shqiperi tanime per 12 vjet. Duhet vetem te jesh budallallepsur nga burgu i gjate qe mos te pranosh se arti dhe gjuhesia ne pergjithesi pa nje revolucion mbas 45, panvaresisht se ishte i ndikuar nga politika. Filmi i pare, sinfonia e pare, opera e pare, orkestrat sinfonike, akademi, e institute te tera, dhjetra trupa teatrale, e estradash, festivale te muzikes se lehte e te folklorit te tera u zhvilluan dhe u gjalleruan ne ate kohe. Sigurisht qe kishte edhe kenge per partine (ashtu sic ne 95 kishte kenge per Kushtetuten), por shumica ishin kishte kenge me bollek per cdo patriot e hero shqiptar qe nga Celo Mezani i Camerise e deri tek Mic Sokoli i Kosoves. Dhe nje pjese e mire e ketyre autoreve ishin pikerisht individe te edukuar ne perendim dhe qe prodhimtaria a tyre artistike lulezoi pikerisht ne ambientin shoqeror te Hoxhes.

Nuk ka asnje prove apo pretendim deri me sot se Cabej dhe te gjithe koloset e gjuhesise shqiptare paskan qene te ndaluar te thone kete apo ate. Te gjithe akademiket Kosovare, e Shkodrane edhe sot e kesaj dite nuk e kane pohuar asnjehere se ata kane qene te detyruar te ngrene doren ne aprovim, bile ata sot jane mbrojtesit me te rrepte te standartit.

Gjuha shqipe ishte formalisht gegerishtja per 15 vitet e Zogut, si dhe vitet e luftes ku dominuan qeverite kolaboracioniste dmth te nje diktature monarkiste dhe nazi-fashiste po aq intolerante sa ajo e Hoxhes ne aspektin politik.  Toskerishtja ishte gjuha e evolucioneve shoqerore, e te gjitha levizjeve komb dhe shtet formuese, qe nga Rilindja kombetare, Lidhja e Prizerenit, Shpallja e panvaresise, Kongeri i Lushnjes, Revolucionit Borgjez te 24 etj etj dhe emancipimit civil qe perjetoi shoqeria shqiptare gjate shekullit te kaluar. Ardhja e Hoxhes ne pushtet si dhe krijimi i nje ambienti te favorshem intelektual, ndertimi i akademive, instituteve, universiteteve dhe katedrave shkencore, te shoqeruara me formimin dhe lulezimin e nje brezi te tere shkenctaresh dhe gjuhetaresh sollen pjekjen e kushteve per vendosjen e nje standarti. Keta gjuhetare nuk ishin aspak te ceket ne punen e tyre dhe arritjet e tyre shkencore ishin totalisht thelbesore ne gjuhesine shqipe. Ku eshte brezi i gjuhetareve sot ne emer te veprave te te cileve ne te ndryshojme standartin?? Eshte e qarte qe ai mungon dhe qe pasioni anti-Hoxhe, ai politik dhe krahinor mbizoteron ne fushaten e levizjes anti-standart. 

E sa per pretendimin se Hoxha nuk mund ta vinte kete standart me pare keto jane prape dengla. Hoxha i mohoi gegeve kanunin me te cilin ata rregulluan jeten 500 vjet, u mohoi edhe besimin, sidomos katolikeve qe ishin shume here me fondamentalist ne kete besim, dhe asgje nuk e pengonte Hoxhen te vendoste nje standart zyrtar gjuhesor qe ne fund te fundit nuk i imponohej aspak geges se thjeshte ne jeten e tij te perditshme.

Por mentaliteti mesjetar na ben ne tamam te diskutojme me termat "gjuha e nenes". Nqs ne duam te integrohemi dhe te organizohemi ne komb e shtet ne duhet ti nenshtrohemi rregullave te perbashketa, qe nuk ndryshojne sa here qe ndryshon realiteti shoqeror ne shoqerine shqiptare, ndryshe ne nuk mund te jemi stabel si komb. Nese Berisha kryetari i shtetit nuk respekton keto ligje dhe rregulla atehere ne na ka marre lumi si komb dhe fare qarte jemi kthyer ne nje bashkesi fisesh apo krahinash ku qeveris "gjuha e nenes" "zakoni i nenes" etj etj

Edhe Enveri kur erdhi ne pushtet e njohu 10 here me mire kete realitet dhe nuk e ndryshoi Tiranen si kryeqytet te Shqiperise, e as parane e quajtur "Lek".  Ashtu sic gjuha ne cdo komb nuk ndryshohet se ate e percaktoi ky apo ai mbret i padrejte e katil.

  Shumica e gjuheve ne bote jane vendosur ne mesjete, ne kushte pra te plota mungese demokracie dhe tolerance. (Psh ne Itali letersia siciliane qe ishte teper e pasur deri ne ate kohe u injorua totalisht). Edhe pse keshtu dhe edhe pse standarti i tyre iu imponua me force 90% te popullates, rishikimi i tyre sot as qe nuk diskutohet me. 

Eshte e paevitueshme ne kete debat ai qe quhet "The Clash of Civilization", qe padyshim do jete ai Gege-Toske. Kjo eshte lufte per pushtet e dominance dhe aspak per "gjuhen e nenes" apo , lehtesine ne te shprehur. Triumfi i ketij synimi do te thote qe ne me pare duhet ta pranojme se jemi pjese e dy civilizimeve te ndryshme. 

Letrarja nuk u formua per te kenaqur pasionet dhe traditen krahinoro-fisnore te gegeve por per te kenaqur nevojen e evolimit te tyre ne komb. Asimilimi i gegeve ne komb kerkon abandonimin e tradites gjuhesore pra, dialektit. Ashtu pra sic u formua Frengjishtja, Italishtja, Anglishtja, Gjermanishtja zyrtare etj etj. Geget si edhe tosket nuk kane per ta aplikuar kurre gjuhen letrare ne maje te malit e ne mes te fisit ku jetojne, ne asnje vend te botes gjuha zyrtare nuk aplikohet ketu. Kjo nuk eshte shqetesuese.Sic thote edhe artikulli i mesiperm qe une postova per gjuhen Franceze, varianti zyrtar i saj kerkoi 200 vjet dhe shume imponim per tu aplikuar dhe pranuar nga te gjithe Francezet. 

Gjuha standarte eshte nje entitet kombetar qe duhet vene ne emer te ekzistences dhe mire-funksionimit si komb e shtet. Aq sa eshte kombi ideal po aq eshte edhe standarti. Evolon kombi, evolon edhe standarti. Prishet kombi prishet prishet standarti.  Por mund te ndodhi edhe e anasjellta. Dhe perpjekjet e sotme anti-standart i afrohen shume kesaj katastrofe. 
"Gjuha e nenes (fisit, krahines)" ne kete aspekt eshte shume nocion i vogel, por eshte edhe nocion regresist dhe i parendesishem,sepse nocioni "gjuha e nenes" e gjen veten ne fis dhe krahine e jo ne komb. "Gjuha e nenes" nenkupton nje ekzistence te lidhur me zinxhiret e tradites, dmth te qenit ne emer te se shkuares, nderkohe qe kombi ekziston ne emer te se ardhmes. 

Letersia Gege nuk zhduket nga standarti, jo vetem sepse standarti eshte gjitheperfshires ne natyre, pra evolues, i hapur per permiresime, por edhe sepse standarti ka nevoje per kete letersi si nje relike e ekzistences se shqipes. Letersia gege pra eshte pjese e se teres dhe e tera nuk funksionon dot pa te. Nuk ka asnje argument mbi te gjitha qe kjo letersi do zhduket, ashtu sic nuk u zhduk letersia e greqishtes se vjeter, e latinishtes, e Anglishtes se vjeter etj etj. Qellimi i standartit nuk eshte lufta kunder letersise se lashte Gege, por As Greku nuk u zhduk, as latini nuk u zhduk, dhe as anglezi nuk u zhduk, por vetem evoluan dhe levizen me larte ne shkallen e civilizimit.

----------


## Bali Qorraj

Më duket se Leshatori iu dha një dru të fortë të gjithë atyre që ulurojnë kundër gjuhës letrare të shenjtë shqipe,pra edhe atij bashkëfshatarit tim- Migjenit i cili po mundohet të jetë flamurtari i regresionit të gjuhës shqipe.Të lumtë pra Leshator.

----------

